# melting carafate ?



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

my dr started me on carafate and told me to put the pill in warm water and drink it after it melts. Has anyone ever heard of this?He also has me taking only 1 pill daily. I cannot see how this will help me with my hiatel hernia,Gerd, and Ibs.


----------

